# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] θηλυκο καναρίνι

## aft3rgl0w

Καλημέρα..


  Έχω ένα αρσενικό καφέ κόκκινο έντονο καναρίνι 1 έτους και ψάχνω να του βρω μια θηλύκια.θέλω να είναι είτε το ίδιο είτε μαύρο κόκκινο έντονο η αντίστοιχος αχάτης…..
  Αν υπάρχει τίποτα ……  :Happy:

----------


## aft3rgl0w

δεν υπάρχει τιποτα ε......αντε και μου παραπονείται  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aft3rgl0w

Μήπως υπαρχει καμια θηλύκια....?
 :Happy:

----------


## 11panos04

Νικο,φιλικα στο λεω,ποτέ μη ζευγαρωνεις δυο πουλια εντονα,θα παρεις ενα 25% νεκρους νεοσσους στο αυγο.Μην το ρισκαρεις!!!Θελεις ενα καφε κοκκινο χιονε ή,αφου  το ζητας,ενα μαυροκοκκινο χιονε.

Φιλικα

----------


## aft3rgl0w

χμμμμ δεν το ήξερα αυτό..!
ευχαριστώ....με πρόλαβες ευτηχώς!

----------


## panos70

Και δυσκολο χρωμα θυληκο ζητας

----------

